# burstner nexxo family A645



## tee (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone out there got one good things bad things i have got my dealer to sort out bed extencions as they are very weak design fault i think also would like info on swivel seats drivers side is it possible and handbbrake extenders are they any good anything else i should look out for all info will be appreciated :?


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

We have Nexxo A645 family and very pleased with it overall. 

Wouldnt think swivel seats possible though? Made me wonder if we are talking about same model (on Ford base)? The side facing seat would be too close to drivers seat? We do find it very tight getting through from cab to living quarters and try to ban unless emergency, get out and walk round. Not always practical, especially if parked on busy road (with the continental door opening) - but squeezing through would soon damage the pvc covering on seat frame of dinette. 

We looked into handbrake extenders, as I can't quite reach safely and have to rely on hubby to drive because of this. Unfortunately there appears to be nothing out there at moment for the Ford base, although someone did advise that they had customised an extender by melting it apart with a hairdryer and refixing. As the extenders aren't cheap, we haven't tried this option yet and I remain the full time navigator for time being!

Only other niggles we have had are shelf supports (seems common Burstner problem) - we just removed the offending shelves (wardrobe and those in lockers that are cut /shaped), rather than constantly dropping down; upholstery fabric (bad water marks if anything gets spilled) - use cheap throws; carpet (none came with our van, despite it stating as standard) - bought turtle mat runners and fitted to size - superb!

Overall, we really love the van and haven't found anything more suited to our current lifestyle with 3 kids, yet limited room on our drive to store a bigger van.


----------

